
New Video Shows How Humanity Could Spread Throughout the Galaxy - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/new-video-shows-how-humanity-could-spread-throughout-th-1835873779
======
bombom
Yess. We should think of that. Frightened about the global warming.

